# Where can i find cichlid breeders in North Carolina



## Javon919 (Dec 12, 2009)

im looking to buy some Labidochromis Caeruleus Yellow Lab Cichlids.......if someone could help


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you try google? Or perhaps the trading post on this site?


----------



## Picklefish (Jan 28, 2004)

There is a guy in Wilmington. I think if you search for "Cape Fear Cichlids" you will find him.
There are also clubs in Raleigh and Charlotte that you can look up. I know Scott, in Charlotte, always has lots of cool fish available.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Check out Aquabid for CarolinaCichlids.


----------

